# I bequeath my pastor's soul to the devil



## Blueridge Believer (May 23, 2007)

I bequeath my pastor's soul to the devil

(Brooks, "A Word in Season to Suffering Saints")

"Covetousness, which is idolatry." Colossians 3:5

Covetousness is explicit idolatry.

Covetousness is the darling sin of our nation. 

This leprosy has infected all sorts and ranks of men.

Covetousness being idolatry, and the root of all evil,
is highly provoking to God.

Whatever a man loves most and best--that is his god. 
The covetous man looks upon the riches of the world 
as his heaven--his happiness--his great all. 
His heart is most upon the world,
his thoughts are most upon the world,
his affections are most upon the world,
his discourse is most about the world. 

He who has his mind taken up with the world, and 
chiefly delighted with the world's music--he has also 
his tongue tuned to the same key, and takes his joy 
and comfort in speaking of nothing else but the world 
and worldly things. If the world is in the heart--it will 
break out at the lips. A worldly-minded man speaks 
of nothing but worldly things. "They are of the world, 
therefore they speak of the world," John 4:5. The love 
of this world oils the tongue for worldly discourses, 
and makes men . . .
forget God,
neglect Christ,
despise holiness,
forfeit heaven.

Ah! the time, the thoughts, the strength, the efforts, 
which are spent upon the world, and the things of the 
world; while sinners' souls lie a-bleeding, and eternity 
is hastening upon them! 

I have read of a greedy banker, who was always best 
when he was most in talking of money and the world. 
Being near his death, he was much pressed to make 
his will. Finally he dictates:

First, I bequeath my own soul to the devil
--for being so greedy for the muck of this world!

Secondly, I bequeath my wife's soul to the devil
--for persuading me to this worldly course of life.

Thirdly, I bequeath my pastor's soul to the devil
--because he did not show me the danger I lived in, 
nor reprove me for it.

"People who want to get rich fall into temptation and
a trap and into many foolish and harmful desires that
plunge men into ruin and destruction." 1 Timothy 6:9


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 23, 2007)

wow...thanks, brother


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 23, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> wow...thanks, brother




WOW is the correct word brother. I almost spit out my coffee when I started reading this this morning.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 23, 2007)

Third wow here! Can't think of anything else to say other than that.


----------



## caddy (May 23, 2007)

^
add a 4th !

"Wow"


----------



## Augusta (May 23, 2007)

Oh, that he would have repented instead of bequeathing everyone to hell.  

That covetousness is idolatry at root is what got me. Everyone thinks of it as the least of the sins and the lightest commandment. Not so!


----------

